# Looking for Whizzer Info



## 47jchiggins (Aug 7, 2015)

Hello, I am looking for a good source to get familiar with Whizzer Bikes. I would like to eventually own one but would like to learn more about them.

Thanks,

Todd


----------



## bricycle (Aug 7, 2015)

contact SchwinnSpangler on here, can get you club info, access to parts, etc. Welcome, bri.


----------



## Real Steel (Aug 7, 2015)

47jchiggins said:


> Hello, I am looking for a good source to get familiar with Whizzer Bikes. I would like to eventually own one but would like to learn more about them.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Todd




What is your interest?  
Restoration, or original, or custom?  
A Whizzer motor kit on any bike, or purpose-built bikes, or Whizzer Motor Company built bikes?

Gus


----------



## 47jchiggins (Aug 7, 2015)

bricycle said:


> contact SchwinnSpangler on here, can get you club info, access to parts, etc. Welcome, bri.




Thanks Bri, will do

Todd


----------



## 47jchiggins (Aug 7, 2015)

Real Steel said:


> What is your interest?
> Restoration, or original, or custom?
> A Whizzer motor kit on any bike, or purpose-built bikes, or Whizzer Motor Company built bikes?
> 
> Gus




Hey Gus, I would like to stick with something original, probably on CWC (poss Schwinn) frame but I'm not sure.....that's what I hope to determine from addl research. I am not afraid of restoring one including engine work.....it will be something that will get some vitamin D once in a while 

Todd


----------



## squeedals (Aug 8, 2015)

47jchiggins said:


> Hey Gus, I would like to stick with something original, probably on CWC (poss Schwinn) frame but I'm not sure.....that's what I hope to determine from addl research. I am not afraid of restoring one including engine work.....it will be something that will get some vitamin D once in a while 
> 
> Todd



Then you want a pre-1948 engine and kit (get a good H) and mount it on a Roadmaster or your CWC bike of choice, which is what I'm doing. You can find a nice rebuilt H engine which will save you time but cost more $$$. Some folks repaint the bike, some clean em up, some do a full resto......or partial resto. It's all about personal goals and tastes. Look for Whizzer blogs and you can "mine" them as well as here for info. My project is my first Whizzer, but I've had a lot of experience restoring bikes, so I just mounted a rebuilt H on a 41 Roadmaster and am doing a custom paint job. 

Don


----------



## racie35 (Aug 8, 2015)

Mason man on these forums is pretty much the best with info and sources. He'll be able to help you and explain it all.


----------

